# water presever, is it worth it?



## erdocsg

i have been looking for water purification tabs and came across water preserver, stating can store water for up to 5 years without rotation. this seems like a good thing. does anyone know whats in it or how it works? could i just but a few drops of bleach in water and store it that way? does the water preserver take into account the vessel ( ie. plastic) containing the water? 
any recomendations for water storage that isn't a big metal drum?
thanks


----------



## TechAdmin

Do you have a link?


----------



## bunkerbob

erdocsg said:


> i have been looking for water purification tabs and came across water preserver, stating can store water for up to 5 years without rotation. this seems like a good thing. does anyone know whats in it or how it works? could i just but a few drops of bleach in water and store it that way? does the water preserver take into account the vessel ( ie. plastic) containing the water?
> any recomendations for water storage that isn't a big metal drum?
> thanks


I just use liquid bleach in my travel trailer tank to keep it fresh, and have done the same for water stored in 55gal plastic food grade barrels.


----------



## erdocsg

55gallon drum are big.. i was just planning on just keeping a bunch of 2-3 gallon waters, i am just concerned about the plastics degrading, so i was wondering if the water preservers prevent the toxic effects of that or are just bacteria/virus killing.


----------



## SurvivalNut

here's a link

Water Preserver

It is on Amazon for $12 to treat 50 gallons.

It says it is a stabilized ph balanced sodium hypochlorite solution.

Me, I'll just stick with 5 cents worth of bleach (sodium hypochlorite)


----------



## HozayBuck

I'm / We are cheap, we use empty milk jugs , wash out good, put a tiny bit of bleach in them, dump it out and add water... works for me..


----------



## pdx210

I put silver dollars on our water it stops all microbial growth same with the filter housing for our water supply


----------



## kogneto

HozayBuck said:


> I'm / We are cheap, we use empty milk jugs , wash out good, put a tiny bit of bleach in them, dump it out and add water... works for me..


I wouldn't advise using old milk jugs for water storage, the plastics they use for them are uber-cheap and since milk isn't supposed to last long (month) the manufacturers can get away with using plastics that leach after longer periods of time

hard plastics are best for storage, but I think tablets and a local moving water source would be best


----------



## kogneto

pdx210 said:


> I put silver dollars on our water it stops all microbial growth same with the filter housing for our water supply


Arrgh should have just added this with my last comment, but I've heard people using nickels too? Of course these were Y2K'ers but a prepper's a prepper


----------



## erdocsg

*prepacked water*

so it sounds like once water gets past its 'expiration' date, even if sealed, open it, put a little bleach in it, and should be good for another year or two.....


----------



## AlterCow

pdx210 said:


> I put silver dollars on our water it stops all microbial growth same with the filter housing for our water supply


Yup, this is the way to do it. Silver is the key.


----------



## walsh12

You can use UV ray light bar for purifying water.
You can carry it any wherever you like.


----------

